# ADA Power Sand substitute



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Err.........it needs the "power" as Amano put it to me
Plain pumic will not work. Powersand adds the nutrients, the Aqua soil on top does not have much in the way of any nutrients.

The product I'm using is not pumic, nor clay.
I can work as powersand as well as aqua soil, I have several increasingly more concentrated nutrients in the same material for folks wanting to use a richer substrate base.

Additionally:
I have found a semi soft clay based material that is almost exactly like ADA's aqua soil, same color, texture, softness, grain size is a little more variable, but all in all, it appears to be the same material. I know this stuff last for a several years also, which gives me a little better idea about the ADA Aqua soil product's useful life. 

The cost difference for a 40-50gal tank: ADA roughly 150$, the cheaper version: 15-20$.

So a 100 gal tank would run roughly 40-50$ vs about 300-400$. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## Arvo (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank you very much Mr. Barr. How may I go about obtaining the substrate material that you refer to or its richer companion?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

You could go to a local Bonsai store to buy pumice, then all you need to add to it is laterite, peat, and greensand or plant tabs; and there's your "Powersand"! :wink:


----------



## Arvo (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks R-7, only problem is that I live smack in the middle of nowhere and not a bonsai store to be had. You don't happen to have a link for an on-line retailer for pumice do you?


----------



## bavarian3 (Feb 22, 2005)

So is pumice the exact same as grain as powersand minus the nutrients? If so this would be perfect for my tank. Ive been debating for the longest time on what subtrate to go with considering its going to cost a good chunk of money (55g tank). I liked the look powersand when i saw it in person, would go well in my cichlid tank.


----------



## bavarian3 (Feb 22, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> Err.........it needs the "power" as Amano put it to me
> Plain pumic will not work. Powersand adds the nutrients, the Aqua soil on top does not have much in the way of any nutrients.
> 
> The product I'm using is not pumic, nor clay.
> ...



One question Tom, would the powersand or pumice be any good for keeping rooting plants like crypts, swords, or even stem plants? I want to use it for my tank but might want to plant some stem plants and foreground eventually although i dont plan to now (mainly ferns, anubias).


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

There are bonsai supply people on EBay that have good selections and reasonable prices. I bought my supply of AKADAMA* from a guy there a while back, and I just checked, he's still in business there and has plenty to sell. Maiban Bonsai You can tell him I suggested you but I don't think he'd remember me. :icon_bigg 

*AKADAMA, 赤球, あかだま, red sphere, are particles of pellitized clay which the Japanese use extensively for potting their bonsai. It is a nutrient free substrate that drains quickly, since you don't want your bonsai sitting in a puddle of water.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> *AKADAMA, 赤球, あかだま, red sphere, are particles of pellitized clay which the Japanese use extensively for potting their bonsai. It is a nutrient free substrate that drains quickly, since you don't want your bonsai sitting in a puddle of water.


FWIW - the fast drainage also allows you to use watering as your throttle to bonsai growth. More water, longer periods of root saturation, greater nutrient exchange, more growth. And obviously the opposite, though the high drainage means being really careful not to let the roots dry out completely, which can happen very, very quickly with a properly potted bonsai.


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

So much teasing 

Next payday (actually payday after next - I am going to be too swamped at work till thin) am looking forward to subscribing.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

The product I am looking at is not pumice nor anything like anything being used in aquariums. 
It looks and feels like Aqausoil but is nutrient rich.

One problem with it: the stuff leeches too much tannins. So I'm still lookign for a powersand like material. I did find an aqau soil like material that's being tested shortly, looks exactly like the ADA product except the grains are a little less regular in shape/texture and clay material but the color is the same.
It'll be about 20$ for a 1/2 cubic yard or enough for a 75 gallon tank.
I know this material last a few years also.

I am working with the company for the powersand in trade for some aquatic rice and Taro production consulting to see if they will make something specific for me without tannins etc.

You can use MPV turface and charge it with a strong solution of general ferts with low NH4.

Then cap with whatever top you desire.
Same with Onyx, Flourite, EC, etc

It'll do pretty good for a little less time than ADA's tuff.
Soaked soil is not bad either.

They use to use osmocoat also years ago, but that has fallen from favor.
It's slow release also(maybe too slow).

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

